# What to bring to In-laws for Thanksgiving



## alblancher (Nov 15, 2010)

Another holiday, another trip to the in-laws. 

FIL does a baked Turkey with Dressing

One SIL does Gumbo

One SIL is responsible for the vegs and salads

The other SIL brings brisket, meatballs and/or ham from Sams

I always try to bring something a bit different.  Not too worried if everyone loves it, just want them to taste something they may never cook for themselves (or find in the Sams frozen food section)

I thought about doing some smoked turkey cutlets topped with yellow corn cheese grits and turkey gravy

and

Smoked ham cutlets topped with corn pudding and red eye gravy.

I would smoke the turkey breast and ham the day before.  I think the key is to make sure the grits and corn pudding are finished in a flat pan in the oven to firm them up so they can be cut with a cookie cutter.

I need something that will hold up to a two hour drive and then sit a couple of hours before warming in the oven.

Are these dishes something you would consider?

Thanks,

Al


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Al,

     Both of those dishes sounds great. As a matter of fact, why don't you just bring it on over to my place and we'll call your inlaws and tell them how good it was. Good luck and happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 15, 2010)

Those aren't anything I would think to bring (because I live up north and grits aren't something you normally find) but they sure sound good to me and I would love to try them. I'm sure they would love it.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Nov 15, 2010)

Sounds unique.  The only problem i have, is that I find grits to have a really unpleasant texture once they sit up like that.  Kind of like ground up rubber balls smashed together in a cake.  Other than that it sounds top-notch to me.


----------



## alblancher (Nov 15, 2010)

You know I hadn't considered that,  glad I asked.   I could leave the grits covered in a saucepan with a bit extra milk or chicken broth and then just add the cheddar and top the cutlets before serving.  I don't know how much cook top or oven space I will have is a problem.

Thanks


----------



## northern greenhorn (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's a though, why not make some ABTs, and stuff them with some turkey sausage, and some jellied cranberry


----------



## eman (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't know how the grits travel ,but,i have had those grit cakes and they would  be a great addition to any thanksgiving table.


----------



## alblancher (Nov 15, 2010)

I *could* do some turkey sausage and top with a cranberry apple chutney, that sounds interesting and can be smoked the day before.  There may be as many as 40 something adults there so ABTs may be a bit to much on the last minute prep time and I won't have access to a smoker, but I will have access to a grill to warm the sausage. 

Al


----------



## coacher72 (Nov 15, 2010)

It all sounds good to me. It would be hard for me to pick which one. This isn't unique for down there but one of my favorites sides my parents always made for Thanksgiving is stuffed (with shrimp) mirlitons. (aka melitons, chayote). Being a Midwesterner now, I make it on occasion to bring back those fond memories of family gatherings at Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 15, 2010)

Why not take that turkey sausage and make a turkey fatty.


----------

